# name of a language in that language



## MingRaymond

I would like to make a list like that.
English(English)
Italiano(Italian)
中文(Chinese)
Please help me,thank you.


----------



## Jana337

Čeština (Czech)
Slovenčina (Slovak)
Deutsch (German)

Jana


----------



## Rayines

Hola, MR:
*Español*= Spanish


----------



## Lancel0t

Filipino/Tagalog - Philippines


----------



## elroy

عربي or العربية (Arabic)
עברית (Hebrew)
Français (French)
Português (Portuguese)
Català (Catalonian)
Nederlands (Dutch)
Norsk (Norwegian)
Suomi (Finnish)
Dansk (Danish)
Svenska (Swedish)
Polski (Polish)
Magyar (Hungarian)
Türkçe (Turkish)


----------



## touaregsand

Korean language (Hankook mal)

Hankook means Korea(n) and mal means language, speech, talk, words.


----------



## haujavi

Euskera/Euskara(Basque)


----------



## Kelly B

Nihongo = Japanese (phonetic spelling)


----------



## mi-paraiso

Filipino= Philippine language


----------



## Whodunit

Look here. Here you have to click on each language to see it's name in the national language.


----------



## Jonegy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Look here. Here you have to click on each language to see it's name in the national language.


 
Interesting  -  
found Guarani  -  but not Tupi  - 
although I have heard of 'tupi-guarani'


----------



## Tisia

elroy said:
			
		

> Suomi (Finnish).........



Suomi (capital S)= Finland
suomi (lowercase _s_) or suomenkieli = Finnish (language)

And 
فارسي Farsi = Persian

I am sure Elroy, you could write this too.

Regards
Tizha


----------



## Roi Marphille

Lenga d'Òc or Occitan = Occitan


----------



## Whodunit

Tizha said:
			
		

> Suomi (capital S)= Finland
> suomi (lowercase _s_) or suomenkieli = Finnish (language)
> 
> And
> فارسي Farsi = Persian
> 
> I am sure Elroy, you could write this too.
> 
> Regards
> Tizha


 
What about اردو for Urdu?


----------



## Tino_no

*日本語　(nihongo)* = Japanese


----------



## Tisia

Whodunit said:
			
		

> What about اردو for Urdu?


 
just like you wrote it, it is اردو


----------



## Outsider

Jonegy said:
			
		

> Interesting  -
> found Guarani  -  but not Tupi  -
> although I have heard of 'tupi-guarani'


Tupi and Guarani were misclassified as the same language for a long time, but currently they are considered distinct language groups.

source


----------



## Jonegy

Outsider said:
			
		

> Tupi and Guarani were misclassified as the same language for a long time, but currently they are considered distinct language groups.
> 
> source


 
Obrigado - valeu mto


----------



## elroy

Tizha said:
			
		

> just like you wrote it, it is اردو


 
More officially, though, I would write الأردية.


----------



## utopia

Gaeilge = Irish Gaelic

Gàidhlig = Scottish Gaelic

Gaelg = Manx Gaelic (also - Manninagh, Manninish, Yn Ghaelg)

Cymraeg = Welsh

Kernewek = Cornish

Brezhoneg = Breton


----------



## Tisia

elroy said:
			
		

> More officially, though, I would write الأردية.


 
Are you sure Elroy? In Afghanestan, I don't think they use Arabic. It is just like in Iran.

I should check later.

Regards
Tizha


----------



## elroy

Tizha said:
			
		

> Are you sure Elroy? In Afghanestan, I don't think they use Arabic. It is just like in Iran.
> 
> I should check later.
> 
> Regards
> Tizha


 
You are right, but what does that have to do with what I said? 

I was just suggesting what I think is the official spelling of the Arabic word for "Urdu" - which, by the way, is the official language of Pakistan.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> You are right, but what does that have to do with what I said?
> 
> I was just suggesting what I think is the official spelling of the Arabic word for "Urdu" - which, by the way, is the official language of Pakistan.


 
I'm sorry, but the official way to write their language's name is اردو and not الاردية or اردي, as maybe in Arabic.


----------



## alby

Hrvatski - croatian


----------



## Tisia

elroy said:
			
		

> You are right, but ..........



Sorry if I misunderstood.
In Paskistan where Ordu is the official language, they just write or call it اردو
as in Persian, but in Arabic, I think they say لغه الاردو with two dots 
on the ' ه ' which my system can't write.

Regards
Tizha


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but the official way to write their language's name is اردو and not الاردية or اردي, as maybe in Arabic.


 
Ok, ok - I don't know what I was thinking.  I guess I forgot that we were discusisng the name of the language in that language!


----------



## elroy

Tizha said:
			
		

> Sorry if I misunderstood.
> In Paskistan where Ordu is the official language, they just write or call it اردو
> as in Persian, but in Arabic, I think they say لغه الاردو with two dots
> on the ' ه ' which my system can't write.
> 
> Regards
> Tizha


 
You are right. As I said, I mixed things up. Sorry about that.


----------



## Tisia

Elroy, you don't know how difficult it is to admit this, but you are write as well. I just asked two Egyptian guys sitting beside me and they said that it is correct to say الاردية for Urdo just like you said because language in Arabic is feminine.


----------



## elroy

Tizha said:
			
		

> Elroy, you don't know how difficult it is to admit this, but you are write as well. I just asked two Egyptian guys sitting beside me and they said that it is correct to say الاردية for Urdo just like you said because language in Arabic is feminine.


 
LOL...why should it be difficult to admit?   We're all here to learn!

I knew it was right in Arabic - the reason I said I mixed things up is that we are discussing the name of a language *in the language itself*, and I was discussing the Arabic spelling of "Urdu" instead of the Urdu one (which I don't know anything about).


----------



## pasti_for_ever

Ukrenian=Ukraina
Russien=Rosia


----------



## JimPojke

Српски / Srpski (Serbian)


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Urdu uses the Nastaliq script which was initially a persian modification of the arabic script since a number of arabic sounds either did not exist in persian or vice-versa. Urdu and Persian are related Indo-Iranian languages so the Nastaliq script transition from Devanagari has not impeded ease of comprehension and pronunciation as much as it might have(especially since during Mughal Rule, Nastaliq was used more often than Devanagari anyways) and using Nastaliq as a normal everyday script probably helps with at least reading arabic scriptures quickly(albeit with a horrible pronunciation if not exposed to original)...

Returning to the topic Bengali is called Bangla in the language itself. This is an apocopated form of the original Banglar or Bongo(Sanskrit Vanga) Bhasha(unfortunately can't get script to work here.) which literally means Language of Bengal... Nowadays Bangla is taken to mean the language since Bengal is currently partitioned between two countries...


----------



## MarcB

a small  explanation nihongo as I saw previously posted is the japanese language.
日本人 nihon jin is a person.


----------



## Tekeli-li! Tekeli-li!

Slovenščina or slovenski jezik = Slovene
Slovenčina or slovenský jazyk = Slovak


----------



## suzzzenn

Copala Trique = xna'an unj'. 
xna'an = language unj' = my


----------



## Jelena H.

Bosanski (Bosnian)
Hrvatski (Croatian)
Srpski (Serbian)


----------



## ucraniana

Also: Russian - russkiy

*But:* resident of Russia - rosiyanin - masc (rosiyanka - fem)
Ukrainian - ukrainets - masc (ukrainka - fem)


----------



## cherine

*Egyptian*
masculine: singular: masry مصرى 
plural : masryyin مصريين

feminine : singular : masreyya مصرية
plural : masreyyat مصريات

(N.B. Egyptology is also called in Arabic *el-masreyyat *or *3elm el masreyyat علم المصريات *; literaly : the science of egyptologies)


----------



## shush

kannada (language) - kannadiga (speaker of the language or inhabitant of Karnataka, the Indian state where kannada is spoken). 
Good thread by the way


----------



## showerbabies

chinese person (in cantonese)...
-joong gawk yun
-tong yun
-wah yun


----------



## banni

Việt Nam = vietnam


----------



## Flaminius

Anybody knows how Korean language is referred to by its native speakers?


----------



## vince

Someone said that it's Hanguk mal

Did you know that Chinese for Chinese is written as:
中文
which literally means "Central Language"?

Do you speak the central language or do you speak something else?


----------



## Flaminius

Vince, any idea as to what _hanguk _means?

I understand 中文 may be the most popular reference to Chinese language but there are other names alive and well.  See a Wiki article here.

I can hardly claim that I speak any of the languages and dialects spoken in China today but I understand a bit of 雅言, which is a language meant only to be written and read.  My favourite aphorism for this language is Esperanto of the Orient.


----------



## linguist786

elroy said:
			
		

> More officially, though, I would write الأردية.


but that's in Arabic, not in Urdu itself.

edit - sorry! just seen previous posts and realised this has already been discussed! lol


----------



## linguist786

ગુજરાતી = Gujarati

हिन्दी = Hindi

हिंदी can also be used for Hindi (although, for some reason, i prefer the first one!) (THERE IS NO DIFFERENCE THOUGH!)


----------



## linguist786

Flaminius said:
			
		

> Anybody knows how Korean language is referred to by its native speakers?


I'm pretty sure it's: 한국어


----------



## Whodunit

linguist786 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it's: 한국어


 
_Hanguk_ (*한국*) means "Korea". The version you gave, linguist, is correct for "Korean": _Hangugeo_ (*한국어*).

The symbols are contractions of sounds:
*한* - h, a, n
*국* - g, eu, u
*어* - ng, eo


----------



## panjabigator

Speakers of Panjabi are called Panjabi.  Speakers of Hindi....hmm that is very complex.  They would go by their state...so it is wherever they are from.  Urdu speakers...same story. Hindi and Urdu are the only languages in India that have this issue.


----------



## ukuca

*Türk* (Turkish: people)
*Türkçe *(Turkish: language)


----------



## Cannellonique

Spanish (Español / Castellano)
French (Français)


----------



## Pivra

Thai

ภาษาไทย  bhaasaathai.... Thai language


----------



## gorilla

Magyar - Hungarian


----------



## robbie_SWE

Romana = Romanian

 robbie


----------



## Whodunit

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> Romana = Romanian
> 
> robbie


 
Is it just out of laziness, or can't you type accents with your keybaord? (then you should install a Romanian one ) Anyway, to be precise, it is *Română*.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Is it just out of laziness, or can't you type accents with your keybaord? (then you should install a Romanian one ) Anyway, to be precise, it is *Română*.


 
I'm actually quite fed up with people telling me this! 

It's not because of laziness that I don't type the accents. My computer doesn't want to let me install anything new. 

Any Romanian out there gets it. If a non native wanted me to be more specific, then I would use the accents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But so far, nobody has asked me!

So please, let it be!


----------



## Stéphane89

Belges (Belgian)


----------



## linguist786

StefKE said:
			
		

> Belges (Belgian)


Is that really a language though? I though they spoke French, German and Flemish there?


----------



## Whodunit

linguist786 said:
			
		

> Is that really a language though? I though they spoke French, German and Flemish there?


 
I guess it is Dutch or just a dialect of it. 

But there's a language called Luxembourgish: *Lëtzebuergesch*.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

StefKE said:
			
		

> Belges (Belgian)


Is this a joke or is there a _real_ language called *Belgian* which we've never heard before?


			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> I guess it is Dutch or just a dialect of it.
> 
> But there's a language called Luxembourgish: *Lëtzebuergesch*.


_Algemeen Nederlands (Common Dutch)_ is one of the three official languages spoken in Belgium. This language is also and commonly called as Flemish which is a dialect of Dutch.

Luxembourgish is not an official but a spoken language there in Belgium.


----------



## Lugubert

Flaminius said:


> I understand 中文 may be the most popular reference to Chinese language but there are other names alive and well. See a Wiki article here.


中文 is often taken as the literary or at least written language, while 汉语_hanyu _often primarily means the spoken language. For Modern Standard Chinese, 普通话 _putonghua_ 'common speech' is official on the mainland, but the Taiwanese seem to prefer 國語 guoyu 'country language'.


----------



## kiyama

elroy said: 





> Català (Catalonian)


In English "Català" isn't Catalonian, it's Catalan. Catalonia means Catalunya, but it seems that the translation doesn't have the same origin.


----------



## bb3ca201

I'm glad to see someone got the Gaelic and Irish languages correct!  Utopia was indeed correct with Gàidhlig and Gaeilge, both of which I speak.
Well done agus 
meal do naidheachd (congratulations)!


----------



## MissPrudish

Ελληνικά (Greek)


----------



## pickypuck

Fala (lagarteiru, mañegu, valverdeiru, chapurreáu) = Fala, Galaico-Extremaduran.

¡Olé!


----------



## juramaca

Raramuri ( Tarahumara [Mexican aborigen Chihuahua Mountains])


----------



## MarX

Hi!

Indonesian = *Bahasa Indonèsia*

Somehow many foreigners simply say *Bahasa* to refer to _Indonesian (language)_, something that a native Indonesian would not do, because *bahasa* is simply the Indonesian word for _language_.

In fact, it is some kind of a shibboleth to recognize that one is not a native Indonesian.


Indonesian doesn't have any specific adjective for languages or countries or persons of one country.

England = *Inggris*
English (language) = *Bahasa Inggris*
English(wo)man = *Orang Inggris*

*Orang* = person

HTH!

Salam,


MarX


----------



## happygirlie

pasti_for_ever said:


> Ukrenian=Ukraina
> Russien=Rosia



Correction, it is probably:
Русский (Russkyi) - Russian
Українська (Ukrainska) - Ukrainian


----------



## Miguel Antonio

pickypuck said:


> Fala (lagarteiru, mañegu, valverdeiru, chapurreáu) = Fala, Galaico-Extremaduran.
> 
> ¡Olé!




*Galego*: Galician, the language of NW Iberia. _A lingua que se *fala* no noroeste de Iberia_


----------



## Stéphane89

linguist786 said:


> Is that really a language though? I though they spoke French, German and Flemish there?


 
Oh, I'm sorry, that's a horrible mistake I made! I don't know how I could! I guess I misunderstood what was asked, or maybe I just didn't read it... Anyway, this topic is so old, that I didn't even remember posting in it... I was surprised when I saw that I had posted in it.

So, don't worry, there is NO language called "Belge". That is the name of the inhabitants of Belgium.

The languages spoken in Belgium are:

*French* ("Français")
*Dutch* ("Nederlands"). Though, Dutch-speaking Belgians mostly speak Flemish ("Vlaams"), a variant of Dutch.
*German* ("Deustch").

I think this is right. If not, tell me lol.


----------



## kusurija

Lietuviškai (in) Lithuanian; lietuvių kalba (Lithuanian language)
Lietuvis (man), Lietuvė(woman)
Žemaitėška Samogitian


----------

